# Latest Custom



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is my latest custom rod. It is a 7'6" Rainshadow Graphite, 8 - 17 lb., Fugi Guides.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

That looks like a great rod. I want one now.:reallycrying


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That looks great those rods are awesome


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

do you sell those?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks sweet to me, what you gona match it with?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a sweet looking rod...really clean and simple...


----------

